# DallasZoysia's 2021 Lawn Journal



## DallasZoysia (Apr 21, 2021)

After two years of owning our first home, I'm venturing down the rabbit hole of lawn care with a fresh install of Palisades Zoysia sod. Today was the first day the installers were at working prepping, and now we have a nice big patch of dirt out front:

DFW is expecting a ton of rain tonight and through the morning, so sod install may get delayed a day to let things dry out. After advice on this forum, my plan for care is:

Applying Yard Mastery 12-12-12 Starter Fert, RGS, Tekko Pro, Bifen I/T, Propiconazole 14.3 (all at lower end of rates) to the dirt before the sod is laid if possible given timing, but if not then directly on sod soon after

Water when sod needs it- enough to keep damp but not overwater, 3x a day to start (latest around 2 PM) then backing off for the weeks following to once a day

Reapply fert and RGS at low rates again in 4 weeks

Wait until rooted and growing (4-6 weeks?) then mow at 2.5 inches with manual Scotts 7 blade

There are some stunning lawns on this forum, and I know I have a lot to learn. If you see anything I'm screwing up along this journey please let me know. Thanks for reading!


----------



## DallasZoysia (Apr 21, 2021)

Well lots of moving parts between rain and vacations - but I have a lawn! And I've even mowed it!

Here's some sod pics, I was hyped with how the sod turned out looking. Cut about 12 hours before install.






And here's the money shot, after two weeks of awesome rain and an inaugural mow with my Sunjoe cordless reel. I'm shocked with how nice the color is and how a lot of the lines are already disappearing. Very happy with my farm and installer:


This is actually my first time seeing the previous two pics side by side. Exciting to see how much its greened up in two weeks! Very thankful for all the great tips I've read on this thread.

Edit: Tried the iPhone wide lens on the last shot to get the full lawn in frame without walking across the street. Makes my lawn look HUGE.


----------

